
Show HN: Tablo launches new 'Tinder for Books' reading app - ashdav
http://tablo.io/goto/app/ios
======
GFischer
When I read the description "Tinder for Books" I thought it would be something
like GoodReads, with some kind of innovative interface.

It's more of an alternate publishing platform, nothing to do with Tinder at
all (other than _left or right swipe will let you build up a list of books to
read_ ).

Not to mention I've never used Tinder so that description wasn't particularly
helpful for me (I know it's a common shorthand to explain to people, but I
prefer other ways of describing the value proposition).

That said, I don't have any app that has this kind of service for books (I do
use Goodreads and I'm an avid reader). I do have LINE WebToon which has great
discoverability for web comics, maybe something along those lines?.

